# Stearns' Tonic: Boxed, Labeled, Embossed, Tooled, With Contents and Pamphlet



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 16, 2015)

Yeah, sounds amazing, right? [8D]Better still, I got it for $5, and the only damage is one inner flap along with (natural) acid spotting on the box. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The box has the larger size bottle printed on it twice. I have the larger size and smaller size missing label. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Better still, it's a Michigan-based (Detroit) company. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Several products they're trying to sell are advertised. ^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















It's a Physician's sample. This tooled bottle is a 6-sided 3-piece bottle from after 1915. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The other two were given to me by Goodman last year. They make a good size-comparison.  Stearns' Tonic, a mainly Cod Liver Extract, was around in the great state of Michigan for decades. They seem to have sold out in the 1940s.Frederick K. Stearns, founder, also organized what became the Detroit Symphony Orchestra and was owner of the Detroit Wolverines baseball (National) league in the 1880s. The amber bottle in large and small sizes is common, smaller being a little more difficult to come across but not much. This is a medium bottle. The clear bottle is harder to come by (I passed up a clear labeled one because I didn't have much to spend albeit it was the same price.) A labeled amber bottle in this size without box (I can't find another boxed one online) sold on e-Bay for $10 not including shipping.


----------



## nhpharm (Nov 16, 2015)

Very cool bottle!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 16, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## botlguy (Nov 16, 2015)

What do you want that JUNK for?    [8D]  Of course I'm kidding, that is a GREAT find and better price. I see from the flyer that number 6 also treats dogs. (Husky Throats)  [][][] Sorry, just couldn't resist                    Jim


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 16, 2015)

Some who have looked at this, I guarantee you, think it' junk. LOL.It's a good piece, though, IMHO. Cute pun. I'm glad you're enjoying the paper. My mom certainly did. LOL.


----------



## goodman1966 (Nov 16, 2015)

That's cool Robert, I didn't know there was a mid-sized version. If that's a physicians sample, what was the small size ?  Free sample ?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 16, 2015)

I hadn't known of the mid-sized one either. The small one must be a free sample. It (smaller size) is small enough to have its own tube to be sent through the mail.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 16, 2015)

Thats cool, your cool. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 17, 2015)

LOL, thanks, Leon.


----------

